# NRGD: Universal Audio Apollo Twin Duo



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I finally took the plunge and bought myself a Universal Audio interface. I've always loved their plug-ins and have held their products in high regard, but never spent too much time with their hardware. A while back I did some tracking through an Apollo Quad and was amazed that I was able to run a bunch of plug-ins while recording with next to zero latency. Needless to say, it really inspired me to play for the recording as I was able to hear the near finished product while going to "tape". The process reminded me of what it was like to record in a true studio setting through some nice preamps, EQ's and compressors as opposed to what I've been used to over the years; which is, dry recordings to be processed at a later time.

I can't wait to get home and set this thing up! It's really going to change how I approach recording, but it will be for the better as I believe this will enable me to get some great sounds right out of the box. I hope to spend less time tweaking things and more time creating things!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: NAID: Universal Audio Apollo Twin Duo*

You have an LA-610???? *DROOL*

NRGD > "NAID"


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NAID: Universal Audio Apollo Twin Duo*

Drool. I have serious lust for one of these. Gorgeous UI and that DSP...oh that DSP...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: NAID: Universal Audio Apollo Twin Duo*



nkjanssen said:


> I have a lot more than that! You'd better take a closer look at my rack next time you're over.
> 
> (That didn't come out quite right, but you know what I mean.)


Uhhhhhhhh... HAHAHA.

I guess I haven't been looking hard enough then.


----------

